

Show HN startups: the ultimate customer service cheatsheet - instakill
http://mybema.com/the-ultimate-customer-service-cheatsheet

======
jentulman
This is one of those tiny off-topic feedbacks that might just be me, but the
colour choice on the inactive tick boxes means that when I'm scanning through
the text and the ticks are in my peripheral vision they 'strobe' in a really
distracting mildly off-putting way, like a subtle version of the dots in this
illusion
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grid_illusion](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grid_illusion)

------
kovrik
"500 Internal Server Error If you are the administrator of this website, then
please read this web application's log file and/or the web server's log file
to find out what went wrong."

startup failed

~~~
instakill
Sorry, had to up my pool up from 25 concurrents.

